# كورس هيدروليك الخاص بشركة Festo العملاقة



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

​​
*




 أحب أن اقدم لكم هدية​ 
 وهو كورس رائع بل أكثر من رائع من شركة festo العملاقة ​ 
 وهو عبارة عن كورس فى الهيدروليك ​



 
 Hydraulic Basic Course​ 
 

 
Festo Arabic Course​*​


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## amr-zaki (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ممكن الباسورد


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

any password


----------



## محمد احمد الصواف (24 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (7 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## mody0101 (8 يناير 2012)

ya 3m mat7ot el password ......


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

no password reqired


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (12 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*​


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## senuors (15 يناير 2012)

كورس رائع يا اخي
تسلم
جاري التحميل


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

*u'r welcome*


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## al-sharkawi (17 يناير 2012)

الباسورد ياباشا


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

no passwoed is required


----------



## هلام الغرب (19 يناير 2012)

password


----------



## a.m.y (20 يناير 2012)

ممكن الباسورد


----------



## Muhanado (21 يناير 2012)

hallo..thanks for file.pls password


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

.


----------



## prezbo (23 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## abdelrahim (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hors Elmasry (25 يناير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## meny711 (26 يناير 2012)

بجد متشكر جدااا بس ممكن الباسوووورد


----------



## prezbo (26 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## meny711 (26 يناير 2012)

ياباشمهندس طالب باسوووووووووورد مش راضى يتستب


----------



## mohshah (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
ممكن لو سمحت .... الباسوورد ... Password


----------



## eng badr alhelali (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

وين الباسورد 
كيف افتح الملف


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

.


----------



## mazenz (30 يناير 2012)

thank u for the file but what is the password plz


----------



## emaraahmed (31 يناير 2012)

ربنا يشفيك


----------



## prezbo (31 يناير 2012)

amine


----------



## aliabosta (31 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع ممكن الباس وارد لفك الضغط


----------



## المهندس الدوسي (1 فبراير 2012)

شكر


----------



## saaddd (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## prezbo (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (3 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## الملك محمديوس (3 فبراير 2012)

انا لم اري في حياتي شخص بهذا الشكل 
اذا كنت لاتريد اعطائنا الباسورد 
فلم قمت بتنزيل الملف


----------



## prezbo (4 فبراير 2012)

.


----------



## haytham_aviation (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## prezbo (6 فبراير 2012)

you're welcome bro


----------



## prezbo (7 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## الهاشمى العقيلى (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم خيرا يا اخى*

مششششششششششككككككككووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## valvolid (8 فبراير 2012)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------

